# Auger won't turn on JD snowblower. Help!



## dundidit (Dec 7, 2010)

So I recently inherited a JD 828(?) snowblower from my mother in law, worked great the first few days this snow season, then today as i was clearing some moderate to large snow drifts (light snow only), the auger stopped turning. I cleared the front out and made sure there was nothing freezing it up; in fact it spins freely when disengaged. When totally clear, it will spin when engaged, however when any resistance is applied, it once again stops turning. The 'blower' at the base of the chute is working normally. IMHO, the differential (if it can be called that) is shot, more or less, stripped or otherwise not in good health. But I'm the beginner here, and I'm open to any suggestions anyone may have on A. what it may be, and B. how to and how difficult it will be to DIY. Thanks!!


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

you likely have sheared a shear pin. they are weaker grade bolts in your auger's shaft, designed to shear so the rest of the system does not get jarred. check for that first. if you hit a chunk of ice or a frozen dog turd, the pin will often shear. btw: if you see a shear pin/bolt head, try to take it out. I have had pins shear and one side sit there, looking like it was working. upon looking for the other end of the bolt, i realized what had happened.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

I suspect you have a John Deere 826, unless it's an almost new blower. Mine is an 826 - 8hp Tecumseh engine and 26" path. Great, great blower!










It's possible that you have a shim/bearing seized up. But it's more likely that a belt jumped a pulley, or a pulley bearing is out. You can easily split this blower & pull the blower assembly off the power unit.

If you do indeed have an 826, it does not have a differential. On the (I think) right hub there is a "nut" that you tighten if you want both wheels to spin. If you loosen it, only the left wheel will drive it.


Go to this John Deere Parts Catalog. I'll try to link it right to the 826, but if it doesn't work, just type "826" into the search bar. It has good schematics, as well as part numbers.

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt

This shouldn't be too hard to figure out. Good luck!


----------



## dundidit (Dec 7, 2010)

jklingel said:


> you likely have sheared a shear pin. they are weaker grade bolts in your auger's shaft, designed to shear so the rest of the system does not get jarred. check for that first. if you hit a chunk of ice or a frozen dog turd, the pin will often shear. btw: if you see a shear pin/bolt head, try to take it out. I have had pins shear and one side sit there, looking like it was working. upon looking for the other end of the bolt, i realized what had happened.




@JKlingel- I can't believe I didn't think of that before. Thanks for such a quick reply, and it was dead on. 

@DrHicks- It is a virtually new blower, thats why I was so surprised to be having so much trouble. Shear pin it was! 

Thanks to everyone for the help and prompt response, I'm sure I'll be back soon with another question!


----------



## liquidvw (Jun 8, 2009)

Its probably a good idea to keep some sheer pins in stock. Nothing worse then breaking one during a snow storm. :thumbsup:


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

dundidit said:


> @JKlingel- I can't believe I didn't think of that before. Thanks for such a quick reply, and it was dead on.
> 
> @DrHicks- It is a virtually new blower, thats why I was so surprised to be having so much trouble. Shear pin it was!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help and prompt response, I'm sure I'll be back soon with another question!


So it must be an 828D snowblower. Again, nice snag!


----------



## tyhatts (Dec 13, 2010)

827E possibly ? hahah 

First thing that popped in my head was the shear pin aswell ! glad you got it fixed !


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

often the obvious is what we think of last. been there 9,532 times, and a few more to come. glad it is working. now, you'll do my driveway for free, right? j


----------

